# New To Pocket Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi..

I have only recently become interested in pocket watches when my mother passed on my great grandfather's watch.

I was doing some research on it and found out that it was assembled by the same silversmith that made the original FA cup. During this research I was amazed to discover how little these things cost, compared to wristwatches. I won't be acquiring any, because I would never use them, but I am genuinely surprised that good quality items of this type could be collected so cheaply.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Mistake!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I have been interested in pocket watches for quite a while now, I have about 74 in my collection. When I get some time I will have to post some photo's.

What fasinates me is when you buy a watch that was made in 1802 (I do have one of that year) the workmanship that goes into it and the limited tools they had in them days to make it is fasinating really - and it is still in good working order.

You should start collecting a few even if you only put them on display.








Rabbit.


----------

